# OPEN CALL FROM D'BRIDE!!!!!



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

OK..you guys might not even think i'm on enough to warrant this action, I haunt and read the posts more often than one thinks.... I want a NEW signature.  

I really like the nose art...and since I still haven't found anyone to draw one up with ME as the subject.. (still pulling for that one!) 

Any ideas???? I'm Hip!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2008)

Wish I could help, Becca. I don't even have a photo editing program, other than Kodak Easyshare, and it won't do what you want done. Wojtec is
in cognito this week-end, so maybe Njaco, or Thor or Marcel will jump
in for you. Good luck....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2008)

What exactly do you want Becca? I can easily run something off at some point this weekend (see Buck's thread). Post up some ideas and if you want some pictures and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2008)

I can do it.

1) Get into a one piece period blue undergarment with frills and low cut top.

2) Paint your nails bright red and put on red lipstick.

3) Have Les take a picture of you in a provacative pose on your bed with your "strawberry hair" hanging over the edge.

4) Give me your most sultry look capable.

5) Send it to me.

Meanwhile, I'll try and find a B-24. If I get 1-5 I know there's gotta be an extra Liberator laying around here somewhere...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2008)

Got something in the works. So far it has the B-24 (flying), a pin up (with red hair) and the SEAL Insignia on it. Feel it needs something else added too it though (or removed). Here it is so far.


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

AWESOMENESS!!!! Srsly. 

Matt, uh..we TRIED that and got kinda..uh..sidetracked..nudge-nudge.  BUT, I am definitely working on it!! If'n you're hip, I will definitely get you a pict..or die tryin'!  Does it have to be blue?? 

Gnomey....Me likey where you are going with it...I'm thinking B-17. (its big enough to support me)  

Thanks guys...i'm beside myself. 

Keep em comin'...remember if I don't post a response quickly, the Cape water buffalo IS on here working on his video. I WILL check in when I can!! 

Oh and thank you Herr Cheese.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 20, 2008)

I was working on this one but I got to get the lettering out and I'm hoping the height doesn't loose anything when it shrinks. But I have another Idea.....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok, 2 quick ones with a goofy idea I had......


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

Maybe for use as backgrounds...?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's another one....


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2008)

NJaco, that Mississippi one was just wrong man............ Waaaaaaay wrong, but accurate.....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 21, 2008)

I always though Valhalla wasn't on earth? (hint, hint)


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

*puts on Valkyrie outfit grabs drinking horns...THEN wanders around lost*  THEN where am I supposed to go, Man?! 

I love the chick on the A bomb...like the darker colors..then again, I like the 2nd one down that Lucky posted on #9, too....

(btw...thanks guys. :-*)


----------



## Njaco (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok, I have an idea and will work on it tonight. I'm goin' to an airshoeee!

another quickie! I'm off!


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm jealous! BUT, have a BLAST!!!! 

Shes GORGEOUS! 

I can't wait to see what comes of it...we're off to Ship Island for Max's 8th birthday. He wants to catch a shark..


----------



## rochie (Sep 21, 2008)

thought i,d have a go


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2008)

I like it, Chris..... Definately a Strawberry Bit......er..... Blonde.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

I know that this one is a blonde....maybe you can give her some red hair...and put her in somewhere..


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW !! She's got the prettiest eyes I've seen in a looooong time !! Was
that sweater painted on, or was she poured into it ??

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2008)

Nose art...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

ccheese said:


> WOW !! She's got the prettiest eyes I've seen in a looooong time !! Was
> that sweater painted on, or was she poured into it ??
> 
> Charles



I think that they spray painted her uniform....


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's a Strawberry hottie that might work...I just don't have time to put together a contribution.

If anyone would like to put something together with her, go for it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's one of Gil Elvgren famous lassies....
I'm sure that the siggy professionals can make something of her.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> Here's a Strawberry hottie that might work...I just don't have time to put together a contribution.
> 
> If anyone would like to put something together with her, go for it!



That Pic has Vargas written all over it !! Boy !! Could he draw a female !

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW, guys!! and Marcel..I snarfed my drink on that one!!! LMELAO!!! HOPEFULLY I'd look better dressed and painted up as nose art than I did as my Bridezilla character...

Graugeist..shes HOT!! truly. and Lucky I like that one, too. Gil Elvgren is amazing. 

I hope Chris isn't too pooped from the airshow..I'd like to see what he comes up with.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep, that is a Vargas girl, based on a dancer named Nancy Beth...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, Gil Elvgren is my alltime favorite artist.....
Here's another one, maybe change the barrel for a bomb, eh?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, here are 2 more but I just can't seem to get the right composition. Still working on it....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 25, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> WOW, guys!! and Marcel..I snarfed my drink on that one!!! LMELAO!!! HOPEFULLY I'd look better dressed and painted up as nose art than I did as my Bridezilla character...


Looked allright to me  
But maybe I'll try a serious attempt later...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2008)

Try to use earth tones guys, not blues and light fluffy colors... Becca is a very down to Earth person....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe thats whats not working. I was trying to stay away from "girly" colors. Keep trying.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 25, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Becca is a very down to Earth person....


 that's why I had put her on the earth


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

Marcel said:


> that's why I had put her on the earth



**RIMSHOT**

Sorry, it really deserved a rimshot. Me thinks.

Sepia, brown, terra cotta, some blue, green that sort of thing. Sorry guys i'm not a visual artist. I'm more of the singing and dancing type.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok, newest additions but I'm not sure of the fonts. Maybe Wurger can spruce them up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2008)

The top one is AWESOME NJ, AWESOME! I think that Wojtek better watch his back now.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2008)

Agree with you there Lucky.....Very nice NJ!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2008)

You've outdone yourself this time NJ....! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 27, 2008)

That thing looks awesome Chris, but I dont think its quite what shes lookin for... The bomber should be more prominent and be adorned with some sort of noseart...

Maybe as an idea with what u did, have the same chick on the nose in a pose, and her closeup face shot like u had it....

It really is a great siggy tho.... Where the hell is Wojteks ideas?????


----------



## Marcel (Sep 27, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Ok, newest additions but I'm not sure of the fonts. Maybe Wurger can spruce them up.



Looking great Njaco  You clearly have beter ideas then I have at the moment.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 27, 2008)

I think the one above that u did Chris was closer to the right stuff...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe something like this... I know its crude.....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking nice Dan.

Here my attempt....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2008)

!!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

ok...two words, ok..three..these are GORGEOUS! so  THERE, Wurger!! 

I love them ALL!!! The red-head that Njaco used LOOKS just like me! (I wish!!) i love the fact that its nose art on Dan's and love the styling of Wurger. 

I am torn. AND honored that you guys have gone through so much trouble. 

Guess i'd better sleep on it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 27, 2008)

Great work guys!

Becca you have your work cut out for you.

BTW before you dump your present siggy, did you know its haunted

Strawberry Bitch - Haunted B24 Liberator - HauntedHouses.com

The United States Air Force Museum

Ohio Exploration Society

OpEdNews » The Ghosts of Wright-Patterson Air Force Base


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

REALLY??!!!!! I LOVE ghosts!! That's awesome!!!  

You may be right J...I'll have to look into it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 27, 2008)

I was a Wright Patt about 2 years ago on business - after work we went over the the museum for a few hours. I saw the display and moved on - about the time we were leaving there were people saying that when they were by the plane they herd noises and saw an image of a person in the waist position.  After that I started hearing stories about the aircraft being haunted.


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

SRSLY..like you guys don't think i'm weird enough. I have these certain 'quirks' I guess, I feel and know things. Grandma and my Aunts are the same way...I have trouble/love visiting places with history. I get an impression of weird sh*t. It was a problem when I was a little kid. Dad took us down to the Missions in Texas. I TRIPPED! to say the least.  I'd LOVE to go to the museum..the sad part is there is a way to release the guys that are trapped there. Even if its a residual haunting. Helps give them peace. 

I'm PROBABLY sharing TOO much, again.  Sorry.


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I was a Wright Patt about 2 years ago on business - after work we went over the the museum for a few hours. I saw the display and moved on - about the time we were leaving there were people saying that when they were by the plane they herd noises and saw an image of a person in the waist position.  After that I started hearing stories about the aircraft being haunted.



Thats wicked!! I'd probably have to be drug out of the building. lol.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's one from where I used to live...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/ghost-polaris-academy-6840.html


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

Right on..I wonder if he'd feel better to get his remains back to his home. No offense to these folk who love the memory. He might be looking for himself. Sounds weird. BUT...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 27, 2008)

Agree...


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

as a side note...I am SO keeping this signature!!!!  Its perfect.  


In man-speak..that means i'm exercising my right to change my mind.  in true female fashion.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well Becca... You can build her in 1/48 if you want, I think that you can get the decals for her in that scale....

Gallery: 1/48 B-24D 'Strawberry Bitch'


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2008)

> Wurger: Here my attempt....



I'm toast.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 28, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm toast.



No you're not. Those were some pretty fine siggies you made.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea they were...

Looks like my lady is wanting the Stawberry Bitch for her siggy... See what u guys can come up with using that fine crate....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just something that I found snooping around....computer made me think..


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Well Becca... You can build her in 1/48 if you want, I think that you can get the decals for her in that scale....
> 
> Gallery: 1/48 B-24D 'Strawberry Bitch'



Jan, I TRULY envy you guys..I do not have the patience to build models. Its not my medium. I love seeing what you guys do..the detail, and such..but, its SO SMALL. I'd do better building to real life scale. I'm afraid i'd be too rough!


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm toast.



NEVER!!! She is beautiful, truly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Better put good ol' Dan to work then, build you a 1/48 B-24D "Strawberry Bitch"...shouldn't be a problem, riiight? *wink*


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2008)

OF COURSE NOT, Lucky...I'll just tell him that YOU said for him to get to it! I'm sure he'll leap into action!   It would clash with all the German aircraft, etc. around the house. lol..My mom is sending my Grandfather's German flag he smuggled home from Nurenburg,(he was on guard at the trials) I'm going to frame it and hang it with his models. 

TO the outsider...walking thorough the house would be an intresting experience. To say the least.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2008)

I better start digging then.....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2008)

> NEVER!!! She is beautiful, truly.



I was just commenting on how Wurger's composition is greater than mine. Sometimes my ideas work, sometimes not. But then again I'm still learning this layer/bevel/font thingy I play with here.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok, heres one from Lucky's pic.....


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2008)

"No, you came here for an argument!"??? Wassat??


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought you liked Monty? Oh well........


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I was just commenting on how Wurger's composition is greater than mine. Sometimes my ideas work, sometimes not. But then again I'm still learning this layer/bevel/font thingy I play with here.



I know the feeling, sometimes you have a great idea and sometimes not. Wurger usually doesn't seem to have that problem  But in this case, I disagree.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm toast.



I agree with all here Chris - You are not. Dear Friend Your project uloading in #14 looks so great I assumed that all on the matter was over.That's way there was no need to be involved.Well done mate.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2008)

She got it Chris, she just didnt know it at the time... She's seen that episode more times than B-17 has played with his balls... Maybe do away with the quote.....

Its a great siggy, but again, we're trying, she's trying, to get an earth toned siggy.....

And Wojtek, u really want that herring across the face dont u??


----------



## Njaco (Sep 29, 2008)

> And Wojtek, u really want that herring across the face dont u??



oh, oh give him the frozen one!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2008)

Did yall know that Becca has one chilled and one frozen for all of us.....WITH OUR NAMES WRITTEN ON THEM......


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> And Wojtek, u really want that herring across the face dont u??



To be honest I'm not sure if it is a good solution for both of us..

But now seriously, My Friend if I have offended you and Becca I do appologize for that,Sorry I didn't want.


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

**hiding..be vewy, vewy, quiet...**  

Of course you haven't offended, Wojek... I'm just givin' you sh*t! 

I only break out the fish for the ones I care about...I'm saving the frozen ones for Lucky.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2008)

What!? What have I done now then....??? 








Grabs his crash helmet....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2008)

As long as the herring is "Hollandse Nieuwe" I don't mind


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Did yall know that Becca has one chilled and one frozen for all of us.....WITH OUR NAMES WRITTEN ON THEM......




*I'm so PROUD that you used y'all!!!!*

Thou hath redeemed thyself and saved thyself from the wrath of the FROZEN HERRING!! Muahahahahahaha-ha..sorry, I got caught up in it!


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Marcel, it takes ALL of the fun outta slapping you guys with a smelly fish IF I have to cook it first.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Marcel, it takes ALL of the fun outta slapping you guys with a smelly fish IF I have to cook it first.



No, you don't understand, we Dutch eat our herring raw, like this  Usually with some unions and salt etc.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2008)

Becca's herring:


----------



## Njaco (Sep 29, 2008)

> Thou hath redeemed thyself and saved thyself from the wrath of the FROZEN HERRING!! Muahahahahahaha-ha..sorry, I got caught up in it!



Crap, that means I'm next!!!!

Marcel, that siggy is cool!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2008)

OMFG, I laughed so hard Marcel....... I had to get Becca to see it and she did the same...

I told her that should be her siggy, not the B-24...... Really funny man...

Becca said that its supposed to have all of ur names on it like Lucky correctly guessed....


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Crap, that means I'm next!!!!
> 
> Marcel, that siggy is cool!



*dresses in stray dog costume, hides herring, knocks over trash cans and waits*


----------



## Njaco (Sep 29, 2008)

_(walks towards trash cans, whistling, not a care in the world.....)_

"What the.......?"


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, I just couldn't resist, after reading the last buncha posts...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 30, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> OMFG, I laughed so hard Marcel....... I had to get Becca to see it and she did the same...
> 
> I told her that should be her siggy, not the B-24...... Really funny man...
> 
> Becca said that its supposed to have all of ur names on it like Lucky correctly guessed....



No problem:


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2008)

ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, I don't want to go too far away from the subject but I couldn't resist....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh no.......


----------



## Marcel (Sep 30, 2008)

What about this


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Erich (Sep 30, 2008)

so the Fish is the Bitch ?

sorry I don't get it.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2008)

Will this be one of the sequals thingys...."Lethal Fish", "Reservoir Fish" or "The Wild Fish" etc....?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2008)

U guys are frickin awesome.........


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2008)

Man...I realized I totally blew it!

Whoever heard of sending an un-armed Herring into battle?

My bad...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Will this be one of the sequals thingys...."Lethal Fish", "Reservoir Fish" or "The Wild Fish" etc....?


No, the next one will be called "Lucky and the frozen herring....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2008)

The Good, The Bad And The Herring...?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2008)

Any more serious attempts at getting my Bride a siggy she can be proud of, utilizing the Stawberry Bitch???


----------



## Njaco (Oct 1, 2008)

working on it.

but.......

"Get Herring!"


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Any more serious attempts at getting my Bride a siggy she can be proud of, utilizing the Stawberry Bitch???



I'll try tonight if I can find some time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2008)

Remember Earth tones fellas...


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

I turn my back for one day and look what the hell happens!!!!! *puts hands on hips* You have taken something beautiful (my herring) and CHEAPENED IT!! 

I feel dirty. 

BUT, on a lighter note...bwahahahahahahahahahahaha-ha 

I really would like to keep the "Bitch" in my signature.. leave out the fish.. :-*


----------



## Njaco (Oct 1, 2008)

_(que up Nazareth...)_

"Now you're messing with...a Strawberry Bitch!"


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm really more chocolate chip...with nuts, of course.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2008)

"Hell hath no fury.......... "

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2008)

".....like a Herring scorn"


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

*thwaps Lucky*


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Oooouuuuccchh! My Kingdom, my Kingdom for a herring...!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Remember Earth tones fellas...


Strawberries and Earth tones  not a very obvious combination, I must say.


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

Strawberries don't grow in dirt where you're from...?? Curious.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Strawberries don't grow in dirt where you're from...?? Curious.



 of course, it's just that red and earth collors are hard to combine. But working on it...


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

Uh..Marcel..if you could...leave out the herring. Thanks SO much! I don't want my signature to smell like Lucky's prom date. 

 

(psst..ya know I lubs you, Lucky!!)


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah, okay, lets see...


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

hmmm..plane bigger...maybe sepia sky??? 

If I could get a paintbrush to it.....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2008)

Bigger plane is not possible, unless I use a different picture, because of siggy restrictions.


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

oh. 

Well, sh*t.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2008)

retry:


----------



## Erich (Oct 1, 2008)

Marcel take the name in white, reduce the size and put in left bottom corner under stabilizer, nothing vertical as it throws the image off


----------



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2008)

Done...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> hmmm..plane bigger...maybe sepia sky???



And... while you're at it, Mon Ami, feather #3 engine......... 

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Now, now Mr C.....


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

Tis' AWESOME, Marcel....I like the top one, though...


Probably because I, too am a little 'off'....


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

ccheese said:


> And... while you're at it, Mon Ami, feather #3 engine.........
> 
> Charles



With all due respect, and the fact that I refuse to hit you with a herring....WTF is that?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2008)

#3 engine is damaged and has to be shut down and feathered to lessen the drag, in which way they turn the propeller blades towards the airflow for minimum of drag....


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you, Lucky. Dan has since come home and 'splained it to me...#3 doesn't look hit to me.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm just glad we got off the Cape Buffalo siggy with the egret having shat upon its side 5 times.

I'm impressed with where the siggy is going. But I think that we may have missed some real gems. Post #35 from Njaco has some real potential IMHO.

But I liked this too... that's sheer class.


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

I really liked that one, just not the chicka. No offense.

Hey Matt...toss me a beer, wouldya?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2008)

Awwhhh sh!t... [clink, clink, clink]... uh okay here's one. You'll need an opener. I lost mine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's an opened one....better hand one over to Dan as well....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I'm just glad we got off the Cape Buffalo siggy with the egret having shat upon its side 5 times.
> 
> I'm impressed with where the siggy is going. But I think that we may have missed some real gems. Post #35 from Njaco has some real potential IMHO.
> 
> But I liked this too... that's sheer class.



Yep, definately the best one, yet.


----------



## Becca (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys...its cool, I always have my bar tool on me. 


I guess today I just need to figure out how to change my signature..  YAY, a project.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 2, 2008)

> Here's an opened one....better hand one over to Dan as well....



pssst...Lucky don't give her an empty one!!

Matt, I like that stamp one too. Pretty cool.


----------



## Becca (Oct 2, 2008)

Its ok..Njaco, I gave that one to Dan.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html
Made by your own husband


----------



## Becca (Oct 2, 2008)

How hard would it be to change the chicka on the stamp??


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2008)

I thought we were gonna get the Strawberry Bitch Siggy workin guys???


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2008)

I think that you'll have to bring out the whip to inspire them Dan...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I thought we were gonna get the Strawberry Bitch Siggy workin guys???



Tried some a page ago, I think...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

Enhancements:


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good, Mon Ami.... I like # 2.....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm with Charles.


----------



## Erich (Oct 3, 2008)

what a hoot Marcel ! that is great, you're having way too much with the graphics ............ ~


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry Erich. language problem, what is hoot?


----------



## Erich (Oct 3, 2008)

almost like a yell in happiness ...........


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

Without the white part:


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

Erich said:


> almost like a yell in happiness ...........



Ah okay, thanks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks great Marcel..... 

Becca came in looked at it and said I wonder how it would look without the Bitch sittin on the wing... Can u try one like that???


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2008)

Niiiiice work Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

Testing, options of the first (first 4 pictures) are also available for the last picture (the real sitting one)... Shadow on the bitch still has to be done.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

Without bitch:


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking really nice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Master Wojtek...!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2008)

The second one down looks frickin awesome Marcel.... Excellent job... I changed her siggy to that one..... Im sure my Bride will come in here to give u props as well.....


----------



## Becca (Oct 3, 2008)

Yessir, me LIKEY!!!

Thank you OH so much, Marcel...drinks are on me!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2008)

freakin' awesome!!!!!

ok, who's next?


----------



## Erich (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm still workin on it gang


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 3, 2008)

Marcel! You have outdone yourself! VERY well done infact, I may like B-24's now.. i never cared for them much.

Nice colors - foreground and background (both clouds and matching to forum back), subtle lighting effects and drop shadow, nice font choice, elegant composition.

FANTASTIC...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2008)

Way to go Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent work Marcel!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2008)

With Jan,


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2008)

That new siggy is friggin' great Marcel....Well done mate!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 5, 2008)

Well well, Lucky got himself a new Avatar.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Indeed he did...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2008)

He he he I have some eyesight problems...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2008)

Mon Ami.... You have outdone yourself. That siggy for the madam is great.

Charles

P.S. Take her up on the drinks !!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Charles,

Yesterday I had some very good Bokbier, special autumn beer which I imagined I got from mrs Les. Thanks Becca 

And Erich, maybe some of the guys here (including me) can make you a nice siggy as well.


----------

